# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet en kruiden kunnen nierstenen voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Dieet en kruiden kunnen nierstenen voorkomen*

Nierstenen komen niet alleen veel voor, ze zijn vooral erg pijnlijk. Maar liefst tien procent van onze bevolking wordt er vroeg of laat mee geconfronteerd. En eens slachtoffer van nierstenen loop je een groter risico er om er later nog mee geconfronteerd te worden. Voeding speelt een erg belangrijke rol bij de ontwikkeling van nierstenen die spontaan kunnen verdwijnen, maar die ze in vele gevallen vergruizen of operatief verwijderen. Door nauwlettend op je voeding te letten kun je in vele gevallen de vorming van nierstenen voorkomen. Wat mogen we wél en wat niet eten om het ontstaan van nierstenen zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen?

Word je regelmatig geplaagd door hevige en plotse pijn in je (lage) rug en/of je lenden, en wordt die erger naarmate je meer drinkt? Dan is de kans zeer groot dat je te kampen hebt met nierstenen. Het zijn hun vlijmscherpe randjes die deze hevige pijnen en nierkolieken doen ontstaan. Niersteenjes die in je urinewegen klem geraken, liggen aan de basis van deze nierkolieken. Nierkolieken gaan in vele gevallen gepaard met misselijkheid en hevig braken, met meestal hoge koorts en met bloed in je urine.

*Onoplosbare kristallen*
Niersteentjes worden in veruit de meeste gevallen gevormd door de vorming van kristallen die onoplosbaar zijn in je urine. Die bevat immers hoofdzakelijk afbraakstoffen zoals zouten en toxische stoffen die moeten worden afgevoerd. Hoge concentraties van bepaalde zouten vormen kristallen die meestal samen met je urine uit je lichaam verdwijnen. Soms worden ook onoplosbare kristallen gevormd die dus niet met je urine worden meegevoerd en uiteindelijk neer slaan in je nieren. Aan de vorming van dergelijke in urine onoplosbare kristallen is niets te doen. Blijven deze kristallen regelmmatig in een van je nieren achter, dan zijn kleine maar pijnlijke niersteentjes daarvan het uiteindelijke resultaat. Deze kristallen bestaan hoofdzakelijk uit calcium, en uit urine- en oxaalzuur. Je urine bevat gelukkig ook eiwitten, suikers en citraten die de vorming van deze kristallen afremmen. Nierstenen gevormd door calcium fosfaat en oxolaat komen veruit het meest voor. Ze zijn goed voor tachtig procent van de gevallen.

Andere oorzaken van niersteentjes zijn:

• *Allerlei infecties:*waaronder infecties van je urinewegen.
• *Erfelijk:*in uitzonderlijke gevallen kunnen nierstenen ook erfelijk zijn. Dan worden ze gevormd door het aminozuur cystine.

*Onvoldoende water drinken* 
Een van de voornaamste oorzaken van het ontstaan van deze kristallen en dus ook van nierstenen is onvoldoende water drinken. Wie aanleg heeft voor nierstenen drinkt bij voorkeur dagelijks minstens twee liter water. Hoe minder je drinkt hoe geconcentreerder je urine en hoe groter je kans op nierstenen. De overgrote meerderheid der nierstenen zijn hoofdzakelijk samengesteld uit calcium (kalk). Een kalkrijke voeding wordt dan ook als de grote schuldige aangewezen. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde echter aan dat voeding rijk aan calcium hier weinig invloed op heeft. Voeding rijk aan zout, eiwitten en koolhydraten en een opvallende hoge reserve aan calcitriol, een nierhormoon dat de opname van calcium door je nieren regelt, zijn de grootste schuldigen. Een hoge concentratie calcium in je urine betekent niet automatisch het ontwikkelen van nierstenen. Je urine bevat verschillende stoffen, vooral citroenzuur, die de vorming van steentjes afremt. Alle citrusvruchten zoals sinaasappelen, citroenen, limoenen en poimpelmoezen, bevatten een hoge dosis citroenzuur.

Lees verder...

----------

